# Evo id5 fdl coding apple carplay, bmw apps, ispeech



## enzo80 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello,

i want to fdl code the follwing, because i cannot vo code this (problems with fa...)

apple carplay
bmw apps
ispeech

Can anybody provide, what fdl codings have to be modified ?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## djdocta (Aug 2, 2016)

enzo80 said:


> Hello,
> 
> i want to fdl code the follwing, because i cannot vo code this (problems with fa...)
> 
> ...


FSC code is needed for these option.


----------



## enzo80 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes i know.
What are the fdl codings for these options ?


----------



## Darudis e91 (May 14, 2017)

I need them as well 
Have you found any?


----------



## pshoey (Jan 4, 2015)

I know you need these 2 - plus FSCs of course.

CARPLAY_SWT
A4A_SWT

This might be needed but not certain:

ENT_IAP2_SUPPORT

There are probably others but these are a good start.


----------



## Darudis e91 (May 14, 2017)

I've added the FSC
Now I need FDL code bmw apps
Because I've got NBT retrofitted in e91
So VO coding isn't available in my case 
Will try FDL them codes tomorrow 
Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Darudis e91 said:


> I've added the FSC
> Now I need FDL code bmw apps
> Because I've got NBT retrofitted in e91
> So VO coding isn't available in my case
> ...


If you cannot VO code, you can always use E-sys Coding Verification & TM's NCD / CAFD Tool to figure out FDL changes.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Almaretto said:


> If you cannot VO code, you can always use E-sys Coding Verification & TM's NCD / CAFD Tool to figure out FDL changes.


In this case, it will not help him because there is no Coding Verification that will give him the proper FDL Coding of BMW Apps for NBT in an E-Series car.


----------



## Darudis e91 (May 14, 2017)

Can you more details about it?
I've got newest e-sys and pzdata installed 
Connected via gateway (enet)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Darudis e91 said:


> Can you more details about it?
> I've got newest e-sys and pzdata installed
> Connected via gateway (enet)


I am saying that Coding Verification is a Tool for determination of factory default FDL Codes based on FA (VO). There is no valid FA that accounts for NBT ever being in an E-Series car, so the resulting FDL Coding will not be correct for your non-factory setup.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> In this case, it will not help him because there is no Coding Verification that will give him the proper FDL Coding of BMW Apps for NBT in an E-Series car.


It still works with custom created FA with vehicle options. As far as connecting to car and communicating/coding unit, I know not on an E-series retrofitted with F-series hardware.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Almaretto said:


> It still works with custom created FA with vehicle options. As far as connected to car and communicating/coding unit, I know not on an E-series retrofitted with F-series hardware.


Yes, he can use any Custom FA, but problem for him is there is no "correct FA" based on his setup, and thus the resulting FDL Coding will not be correct.


----------



## Darudis e91 (May 14, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> It still works with custom created FA with vehicle options. As far as connecting to car and communicating/coding unit, I know not on an E-series retrofitted with F-series hardware.


So it won't work in my case, even if I 
Created custom FA (I need FA "active"
To do FDL coding, so I've created one)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Darudis e91 said:


> So it won't work in my case, even if I
> Created custom FA (I need FA "active"
> To do FDL coding, so I've created one)


I don't think so but feel free to try it.


----------

